# Golden Pancake Tortoises



## PATMAN (Sep 18, 2009)

OK, I was just doing a little play on words there. 
Below are a couple pics of my golden Greek and pancake tortoises.

These are my two 1 year old golden Greek tortoises. 
They are growing very well and eat like horses! They look to be a 1.1 pair right now.







Here's my sub adult male pancake tortoise. 
He wasn't in great shape when I acquired him earlier this year, but is making good progress now and also eats like a champ!


----------



## Greg T (Sep 18, 2009)

Patrick,

They look great. Beautiful color and smooth shells.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 18, 2009)

Love the pancake. The Greeks aren't half bad either.


----------



## terryo (Sep 18, 2009)

The Greeks are beautiful, but there is just something about those Pancakes.....


----------



## Isa (Sep 21, 2009)

Your little Greeks and your Pancake are beautiful Patrick


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 21, 2009)

Beautiful torts!! I love Greeks and I'm sure I'll end up with one some day! Their shells are really pretty IMO.
And of course the pancake is stunning!


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Patrick you know my preferance for Greeks and yours are beautiful. But who could resist the beauty of your little pancake  Nice pics.


----------



## PATMAN (Sep 21, 2009)

Crazy1 said:


> Patrick you know my preferance for Greeks and yours are beautiful. But who could resist the beauty of your little pancake  Nice pics.



There's something about golden Greeks I'm atrracted to. I love their shell color. I recently bough an adult pair. I'll have to post some pictures of them. I also have a few adult pancakes.


----------

